# Smart Car Fortwo (2013-2015) OEM BOSCH EV Electric Motor W/CHARGER AND INVERTER



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2019)

I seen this a moment ago . Great deal if I had the money . 









Smart Car Fortwo (2013-2015) OEM BOSCH EV Electric Motor W/CHARGER AND INVERTER | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Smart Car Fortwo (2013-2015) OEM BOSCH EV Electric Motor W/CHARGER AND INVERTER at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Avril.S (9 mo ago)

Hello [email protected] .


----------

